# What's wrong?



## Marlo95 (Jul 27, 2014)

I grow two plants DWC. Blue dream and black jack, they both look very healthy except for the bottom of my blue dream plant. At first it wasn't bad. But then I started to notice it spreading from the bottom up. 

Specs: 
room temp is 80-83
I use 3 part general hydro nutrients 
Ppm is about 460
Ph is 5.8 to 6.4

At first I thought it was a nute lockout but I don't think it is anymore because I flushed it in between nute changes and let the roots sit in florakleen before I put fresh nutrients in it. 
PLEASE help me! My baby is getting worse every minute 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Locked (Jul 27, 2014)

A ph of 6.4 in Hydro is probably the culprit here. You need to keep it to no higher than 6 and preferably start a little lower and let it rise to 6. This way you allow the proper nutrients to be available to the plants.   They also look hungry. You may want to bump the ppm of your nutrients up. Or they might just be locked out of N at the higher ph and correcting that might fix your light green color. jmo


----------



## Marlo95 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> A ph of 6.4 in Hydro is probably the culprit here. You need to keep it to no higher than 6 and preferably start a little lower and let it rise to 6. This way you allow the proper nutrients to be available to the plants.   They also look hungry. You may want to bump the ppm of your nutrients up. Or they might just be locked out of N at the higher ph and correcting that might fix your light green color. jmo



Yea I know what you mean but how exactly do I know when I need to raise the ppm and lower it. I've been trying not to over fertilize. After I feed them they don't start really eating until I lower the ppm a little


----------



## Locked (Jul 27, 2014)

Marlo95 said:


> Yea I know what you mean but how exactly do I know when I need to raise the ppm and lower it. I've been trying not to over fertilize. After I feed them they don't start really eating until I lower the ppm a little



You raise the ppm by increasing the amount of nutrients you add.  I believe if you fix you ph problem a slightly bump up your ppm on nutrients your plants will start thriving.  What kind of meter are you using to check ph and how often do you calibrate your meter?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2014)

What is your water temp?
What do the roots look like? 

Start at 5.6 and let pH rise to 6.0 before adding more nutes or pH down.

Raise your ppm's.


----------



## Marlo95 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> You raise the ppm by increasing the amount of nutrients you add.  I believe if you fix you ph problem a slightly bump up your ppm on nutrients your plants will start thriving.  What kind of meter are you using to check ph and how often do you calibrate your meter?



I use a Oakton EcoTestr pH 2 Waterproof pH Tester for my ph and I calibrate it a 7 almost every time I check my res and I leave it I'm ph solution 24/7. 

Ok so I just checked on my plants and the ph was 6.4 so I adjusted it down to 5.6 and I topped it off with cali-magic water and the ppm are slightly low, like at 399 but I'm going to check to see where it's at tomorrow and then add nutrients


----------



## Marlo95 (Jul 27, 2014)

pcduck said:


> What is your water temp?
> What do the roots look like?
> 
> Start at 5.6 and let pH rise to 6.0 before adding more nutes or pH down.
> ...



This might seem a little silly but I don't know what my res temp is or what my roots look like lol but I imagine they look good because like I said, I flush them with florakleen in between every feeding and I also add h2o2 to my water every feeding. 

I haven't been as responsible with water temp because I'm about to move and buy more equipment like a portable air conditioner with a built in dehumidifier and stuff


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2014)

If your water temp is the same as your room temp, you are asking for trouble.

 I would only use the h2o2 if I knew I had slimy roots.


----------



## Marlo95 (Jul 27, 2014)

pcduck said:


> If your water temp is the same as your room temp, you are asking for trouble.
> 
> I would only use the h2o2 if I knew I had slimy roots.



Well I add h202 to help with airation of the water since it's a little to warm in the grow room


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2014)

Marlo95 said:


> Well I add h202 to help with airation of the water since it's a little to warm in the grow room




H2o2 does not help for aeration.


----------



## Marlo95 (Jul 27, 2014)

pcduck said:


> H2o2 does not help for aeration.



Lol what? Since when?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2014)

Why don't you tell how it helps? I would love to hear it. lol.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 28, 2014)

After pH, I'd say that your res temps are the next most important thing to watch with hydro.  Adding an A/C will only do so much to cool down your res--you may well need to take extra steps to keep your res cool enough, like adding a chiller or if money is tight, add ice water bottles to the res to keep it cool.  

I have to say that I'm of the same mind as duck here--I have never heard of H2O2doing anything to improve aeration.  I'd only use it if I had root problems.  Ditto with the flush--I just don't recommend flushing your plants unless you have a problem.  

How often are you changing out your res?  

You need to pH after you add any additives--I see you pH'd and then added Cal-Magic.  Since anything you add to the res can affect the pH, you should always pH after all nutrients and additives are added.  

If this were my grow:  I would bump the ppms up to at least 800.  PH to about 5.5.  Check the res temps and try to keep them around 70F.  Change out the res every 7-10 days and inspect the roots for health when you do.  With hydro, a lot of the times problems show up in the roots first.  I have never found the need to supplement the GH 3 part with Cal-Mag until flowering.  I am really not a believer in giving plants things they do not need--I use supplements sparingly and have been very unimpressed with most of the additives I have tried (Big Bud, Bud Blood, Kool Bloom, etc).


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 28, 2014)

I totally agree with everything THG said above. The only thing I would add is to not flush the plants at all. In that type of system where you are regularly replacing the solution, there is absolutely no need to flush them. 

While H2O2 will give some oxygen to the water as it breaks down from H2O2 to H2O and O2, the amount is negligible in comparison to having an air pump and air stone continuing to pump air bubbles into the water below the plants. I have never had the need to use it in all of my time doing hydro.

Keeping the pH right is life or death for hydro systems. Keeping the water temps between 65 and 72ff is almost as critical as the pH.


----------



## Marlo95 (Jul 28, 2014)

pcduck said:


> Why don't you tell how it helps? I would love to hear it. lol.


H202 helps add oxygen to water. It's especially good to use when your temps get a little high. I'm not making this up lol. Just watch this video http://youtu.be/XBWL-SiaUdc


----------



## Marlo95 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:


> I totally agree with everything THG said above. The only thing I would add is to not flush the plants at all. In that type of system where you are regularly replacing the solution, there is absolutely no need to flush them.
> 
> While H2O2 will give some oxygen to the water as it breaks down from H2O2 to H2O and O2, the amount is negligible in comparison to having an air pump and air stone continuing to pump air bubbles into the water below the plants. I have never had the need to use it in all of my time doing hydro.
> 
> Keeping the pH right is life or death for hydro systems. Keeping the water temps between 65 and 72ff is almost as critical as the pH.



I don't know if I said that but I don't ph the water until I add all my nutrients


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2014)

Marlo95 said:


> H202 helps add oxygen to water. It's especially good to use when your temps get a little high. I'm not making this up lol. Just watch this video http://youtu.be/XBWL-SiaUdc




You tube..lol...
The only time it adds O is when it is a free radical and it is oxidizing bacteria. This is a very,very short time period. 

I would only use h2o2 if I had a case slimy roots. Using it in this manner it will oxidize the bad bacteria that is in your rez and on your roots. 
When it has no bad bacteria, it will begin to oxidize good stuff, like your roots


----------



## Marlo95 (Jul 28, 2014)

Well I only add it about every seven days


----------



## Locked (Jul 28, 2014)

IMO pc is right and you don't want to use peroxide unless you are treating a problem. It will oxidize bacteria, good and bad bacteria.   If you have a problem it treats the problem and as a side benefit, it releases oxygen.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 29, 2014)

Take everything you see on You Tube with a grain of salt--anyone can put anything up...it doesn't have to be true.  However, he did state that he used it because he had a root problem--the reason for the usage was a problem, the small amount of extra O just a side benefit.  

I have grown DWC for about 10 years.  I would not add H2O2 unless I needed to.  A good air pump and a stone or 2 will provide all the O you really need.  

I mentioned pH'ing after adding nutes because in one of your above posts you said that you pH'd the water and then added Cal-Mag.


----------



## Marlo95 (Jul 29, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Take everything you see on You Tube with a grain of salt--anyone can put anything up...it doesn't have to be true.  However, he did state that he used it because he had a root problem--the reason for the usage was a problem, the small amount of extra O just a side benefit.
> 
> I have grown DWC for about 10 years.  I would not add H2O2 unless I needed to.  A good air pump and a stone or 2 will provide all the O you really need.
> 
> I mentioned pH'ing after adding nutes because in one of your above posts you said that you pH'd the water and then added Cal-Mag.



Yea you're right. And what I meant when I said that is that I ph the water in the bucket back down when it reaches 6.2 to 6.4 and then top it off with phd water that has calimagic in it


----------

